# How to post a comment when giving a "thanks"



## morrowcosom (Aug 6, 2012)

I have searched and probably missed some obvious place, but I cannot figure out how to give a comment with my "Thanks" rep. 

Thanks for the help


----------



## Metal_Webb (Aug 6, 2012)

Instead of hitting the thanks button on the OP, you give rep like you normally would by hitting the scales under the avatar.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 6, 2012)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/member-introductions/132487-welcome-new-members-please-read.html


----------

